# do you Strava



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

any folks here in ny/nj doing strava?


i cycle and run hope to do central park after work, this about my 4th wednesday doing so.

what's your favorite kom? 


here's a ride up to perkins i did saturday no kom

http://app.strava.com/activities/8389558

but did it after moving up to # 5 on colonial hill fl tri course my saturday loop this time of year since iam doing that tri for fifth time in june

http://app.strava.com/activities/8389550

i think i can get colonialhill kom by myself, campgaw switchbak and victoria would require drafting


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't do strava but not sure how I can compare my times to yours for Perkins. I ride there 50 miles on 9W from home before I hit the climb and I have to leave something in the tank to ride back home another 50.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

you cannot compare my ride up perkins to your ride up 9w to perkins as we entered via 7 lakes dr in harriman.

your way is the way the fondo climbs perkins and is harder as harman dispersers the elevation over more miles:thumbsup:

for what its worth i am number 2 up colle frommagio the final fondo climb and top 10 in 2 other fondo climbs on strava. hope to remain there after this week end:thumbsup:

big cheese
http://app.strava.com/segments/coll...&utm_medium=widget&utm_source=granfondony.com

gate hill
http://app.strava.com/segments/gate...&utm_medium=widget&utm_source=granfondony.com


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I do central park. Here's my ride from today:
http://app.strava.com/rides/8679836


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

vibe, numbers look good,

i ran central park tonight and had a personal best 7:38 on a 5.5 mile loop, 3 sec faster pace coulda made top 15 on strava
Run Profile | i throw my hands up in the air sometimes, sayin ayo, gotta let go: run | Times and Records | Strava

went home and took out bike and got 2 koms
Bike Ride Profile | i dig a pony: ride (backwards brick) near Hasbrouck Heights | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, I need to run more. Probably would help me out a lot with some base miles.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

i do triathlon's swim too, but my 310xt only works outside

in a couple of weeks i can swim outside.

running keeps my weight down and faster on the bike.


run hill intervals as well as bike hill intervals, make you stronger:thumbsup:


----------



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

I've been using Strava for a couple of weeks, but while I was initially excited about it, I've grown lukewarm. There's one rider in my area, from what I can tell a dominant Cat 3 racer who'll be moving up (puts out domestic pro numbers), who owns 65% of the KOMs in a 30 mile radius. Every day he takes down another few KOMs because he always rides different routes. It kind of takes the fun out of it, as I'll never beat him. I have to admit, I'm not sure why he keeps posting on Strava. Yes, I get it, he's fast - but it comes off as showboating.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

Mad_Hun said:


> I've been using Strava for a couple of weeks, but while I was initially excited about it, I've grown lukewarm. There's one rider in my area, from what I can tell a dominant Cat 3 racer who'll be moving up (puts out domestic pro numbers), who owns 65% of the KOMs in a 30 mile radius. Every day he takes down another few KOMs because he always rides different routes. It kind of takes the fun out of it, as I'll never beat him. I have to admit, I'm not sure why he keeps posting on Strava. Yes, I get it, he's fast - but it comes off as showboating.


there's a guy by me, who owns a lot of KOM's, he's the nicest guy and I am happy if I can even be a distant 2nd. I make a lot of segments, some, especially runs I am the only one that rides them, when better myself I get another kom


i just got a free carepack of gu from a gu strava challenge. its great as I got off the gu since the chocloate box I bought a few years ago was too chocolate, if that's possible, anyways i took a gu of rasperry last night i was very tired at the end of the day and got my swim work out in which I was very happy to get work out in since I already took off monday from working out.:thumbsup:


----------



## milnergroup (Aug 20, 2010)

Been using Garmin Connect. Now use both Connect to build new trips for my Edge 705 and Strava to encourage and evaluate agains self and others on my route. Love the segments feature.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

milnergroup said:


> Been using Garmin Connect. Now use both Connect to build new trips for my Edge 705 and Strava to encourage and evaluate agains self and others on my route. Love the segments feature.


lions share of my stuff for several years in connect, had some stuff in gtc, put that in strava too.

did a free fondo century saturday up into glen wild

http://app.strava.com/activities/8881140


did okay on a few significant climbs, then built a segment stonetone climb north and am 1 of 1

http://app.strava.com/segments/1411123

lost 2 kom's last week (new overpeck & route 7/belleville tpke up to ridge rd) 

so with my stonetone, made another segment in franklin lakes up reservour then up cherokee, already have a cr up reservoir; near 200' gain
http://app.strava.com/segments/1419273

i have over 40 kom's, most of which I am the only one that run's/rides, but they're there if any wants a kom/cr
http://app.strava.com/athletes/182872/segments/leader


----------

